# Nitrix oxide before running?



## Stonerboner (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a Physical fitness test in the morning, I'm already gona kill it, but if I take nitric oxide before I run will it be a benifit or no?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2008)

if you take nitric oxide before it you probably wont do well.

but if you take an arginine product I bet it wouldnt hurt


----------



## nni (Aug 25, 2008)

cardio does not require a pump and it could actually be counterproductive.


----------



## gerard4864 (Mar 16, 2011)

gd input


----------

